# New tank, sand settling problem



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

I just got some LR and sand for my 90g. When I dumped the sand in, the silt made the water cloudy, so I waited for it to settle, then blew off the rocks(to get the sand off them). And the water went cloudy. Is there a better way to get the sand off the rocks without stirring up the silt and starting the settling process all over again. I was using a powerhead to blow the sand off the rocks. It will take years at this rate.

Thanks


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I think that if you leave it alone, between the fish and whatever else in the tank it will eventually get knocked down, in small amounts, and settle all by itself.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, at this point it sounds like there's not much you can do but wait for it to settle by itself. Within a few days it should have cleared up nicely.

I think normally, unless you buy a substrate that explicitly says otherwise, you should "rinse" the sand/crushed coral/gravel before adding it to the tank. When I put my most recent tank together, I put my substrate in a bucket, about 10lbs at a time, and sat the bucket in my bath tub under the faucet. I ran the water pretty fast (quickly filling up the bucket and continuously overflowing), and continuously stirred up the substrate in the bucket until the water was crystal clear.

It can be a bit tedious/monotonous, but its worth it in the end, so you can avoid the initial cloudy water when putting the tank together


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Your not supposed to rinse Live Sand. That would kind of defeat the purpose of the 'live'.

The snd should settle by itself. Just give it a day or two. Let us know if it persists.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Sand typically takes anywhere from 2 - 4 days to settle, in my experience. Mine settled in 3, looked great in the end.

Good luck.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

Cody said:


> Your not supposed to rinse Live Sand. That would kind of defeat the purpose of the 'live'.


oh agreed  but he didn't specify live sand, so I didn't assume... if it were live sand, it (hopefully!) would have been explicitly stated not to rinse it when he bought it


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*LR*

Ok great. Its already starting to clear up now. There is still some sand on and in the live rock but hopefully it will just come down by itself.


----------



## dp0350 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Sand Problems Again*

So my tank has been crystal clear for months now but the sand problems have come back. Now that I have a goby and a pistol shrimp my sand is starting to kick up again. Not in the dusty form of a new tank, just individual grains. They almost look like microbubbles. These pieces just stay suspended in the water are are getting annoying. I purchased Aragonite live sand so there really should be no tiny particles. I may take all sand out of the tank out and replace it with well rinsed pure aragonite. In a month or two I am going to start adding coral so I think that now would be the best time.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

I would just give it time. and alot of that will go away, if you take out all the sand and put in a different sand ,, You will have to cycle all over again ,if i'm not mistakend. Also not to menchen you most likely will loose the shrimp do to the extreme change in enviorment. 

You could try to get a couple of crabs to help you out, They have done alot for me at times. :wink:


----------

